# 1st time to judge



## daddio (Apr 13, 2008)

the wife and i judged our first kcbs cookoff today,since being certified.
man what a great time!! along with being able to meet some great people and seeing some awesome cookers,we had some great q and some not so great q.it really is a different perspective when your sitting in that judge's seat as opposed to cooking.i would encouraged anyone looking to compete to also look at becoming a certified judge because it will really open your eyes to what they look for. never thought i would say i would be too full of bar-b-q but man we were stuffed!!! even blew right past supper tonight!!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 13, 2008)

cool u gonna have to give us a little insite on this-if allowd that is-just might look into it.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 13, 2008)

I know I'm certifiable, but what's it take to become a certified Judge?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 13, 2008)

To become a certified judge... goto KCBS website : http://www.kcbs.us/index.php

look at the classes tab... find one in your area....
do not confuse the cooking classes and judges classes...

the class is a day of lecture and sampling as a judge... great class!!

good learning experience....

Daddio- Your Honor... sounds like a good time!!!


----------



## daddio (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL never thought i would hear your honor and daddio in the same sentence!!!
unless it was an attorney speaking!! yeah it takes all day but it was well worth it to us and it's a lot of fun.plus free q to eat!!! we've already been asked to judge another.


----------

